# New Swimming pool



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Morning all

I'm very excited. In our flat in Asturias someone has created a swimming pool.

Can't wait to try it 

ps sorry foto is sideways  I should add we live at the top of a hill.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm very excited. In our flat in Asturias someone has created a swimming pool.
> 
> ...



Good one!

I'll bring the beach ball if you provide the pool side drinks!!

Another _*borrasca*_ is due to hit today...


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

nice pool better than the one were getting in galicia its got fish in it
its the river at the bottom of the garden


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good one!
> 
> I'll bring the beach ball if you provide the pool side drinks!!
> 
> Another _*borrasca*_ is due to hit today...


There's real war going on in the village. After a lot of investment in the marina not all is well.

Several roads have been like mountain streams. Low lying areas (happy I took note of me pa's words "always live on a hill") are under water.

And the northern rocky beach had a path constructed with a paddock at the bottom. It has all been washed away. Expense for something that didn't last a year.

But to be fair who could have predicted so much rain in June even in Asturias 

the foto is the road at the top of the hill. The photographer couldn't swim so no fotos from the bottom of the hill I'm afraid


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good one!
> 
> I'll bring the beach ball if you provide the pool side drinks!!
> 
> Another _*borrasca*_ is due to hit today...


Pesky the drinks are cooling in the fridge. But I'd suggest you bring a brollie and a thermus


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I saw the news today. Asturias has been hit really bad, hasn't it?? They called the army in today. Looks like it's going to take ages to get the roads into a fit state again. 
The river in Bilbao is close to flooding too.
Are we going to get a summer this year??!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Word from Bilbao is that they were evacuating the Casco and sand-bagging the roads. Max Center in Barakaldo was apparantly evacuated as well. I'm sure missing a good one I guess!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Word from Bilbao is that they were evacuating the Casco and sand-bagging the roads. Max Center in Barakaldo was apparantly evacuated as well. I'm sure missing a good one I guess!


OMG
That's really bad.
Last time it flooded I think was 1982 when oh was doing the mili. (Guess where they sent him - Canarias! The absolute furthest they could. )


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

An old couple died near us. Looks like the wife died and her husband washed away when going for help. Very sad.

And reports of dead farm animals especially Gozon just up the road to the north. I expect insurance or government help is unlikely as if the economic situation wasn't bad enough 

Guess my next 3 weeks, end of July, may not be so much beach as getting my rusty dry stone walling into action -perhaps not if they saw my recent brick laying attempts


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

well guys the sun is still shining here in wales i promise to give you it back next month


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> An old couple died near us. Looks like the wife died and her husband washed away when going for help. Very sad.
> 
> And reports of dead farm animals especially Gozon just up the road to the north. I expect insurance or government help is unlikely as if the economic situation wasn't bad enough
> 
> Guess my next 3 weeks, end of July, may not be so much beach as getting my rusty dry stone walling into action -perhaps not if they saw my recent brick laying attempts


when we had the massive floods here a few years ago a state of emergency was declared & there was government help - is that not happening in this case?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> when we had the massive floods here a few years ago a state of emergency was declared & there was government help - is that not happening in this case?


Xabia the services are doing their best. There have been numerous (hundreds) rescues. I have read that the mili are involved but my vecinos have seen nothing of that. I imagine higher up the mountains.

The authorities have actioned the rain plan : la activación del Plan de Inundaciones del Principado de Asturias (Planinpa). Sounds good but not sure what it means? Perhaps the distribution of free wellies 

FEVE (narrow guage railway) was cut yesterday and roads cut off making life a little difficult.

The next problem, although the rain is stopping, is the rivers (especially the Nalon). 

But after what financial help may be available who knows - but I can't believe much


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Xabia the services are doing their best. There have been numerous (hundreds) rescues. I have read that the mili are involved but my vecinos have seen nothing of that. I imagine higher up the mountains.
> 
> The authorities have actioned the rain plan : la activación del Plan de Inundaciones del Principado de Asturias (Planinpa). Sounds good but not sure what it means? Perhaps the distribution of free wellies
> 
> ...


our floods luckily only lasted a day or so - very sudden & dried up almost as quickly - but the devastation was incredible

the financial help didn't come until afterwards - I think the govt made insurance companies pay out then they had to claim it back:confused2:


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> our floods luckily only lasted a day or so - very sudden & dried up almost as quickly - but the devastation was incredible
> 
> the financial help didn't come until afterwards - I think the govt made insurance companies pay out then they had to claim it back:confused2:


Yes I can believe that although I have (touch wood) never had to experience it.

On insurance I was thinking more of the small holdings and farmers. Not only the damage but loss of revenue while they can't get to market. Doubt they have insurance 

If you built/buy your house beside the river in Asturias then I don't think you can expect much sympathy. But those who look after the campo and send me my milk and tomatoes for breakfast everyday - my heart goes out to them. But equally these Asturians are made of stern stuff and they have seen rain before 

In reality I love it when nature puts the feeble efforts of man into prospective. I like it when normal people who you would least suspect become heroes. How disasters bond communities. But then I've never been close thankfully to real victims


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Yes I can believe that although I have (touch wood) never had to experience it.
> 
> On insurance I was thinking more of the small holdings and farmers. Not only the damage but loss of revenue while they can't get to market. Doubt they have insurance
> 
> ...


A minister of something or other visited the area today and said that the compensation would be agreed on next week in a special meeting, but he/ she didn't know how much it would be. 
Bilbao escaped floods by a whisker...


----------

